# Trigon 190 - Planted!



## Occean (10 Mar 2013)

Thanks to the guys that answered my recent questions while prepping my tank. Well I plated it yesterday after a very helpful trip to Living Waters in Croydon, the guys there totally helpful, amazing service. 

Brief info on setup: Trigon 190, Ehiem 2215, 2x 1600 Koralia, ADA Amazonia II,  Co2 (to be upgraded) and TMC ferts.

As you can see no backdrop or fish yet! But well pleased. Plant list to follow


----------



## NanoJames (10 Mar 2013)

That's going to look amazing once it fills in! Is that Glosso at the front? Also, what l;ivestock are you planning?
Cheers


----------



## Ady34 (10 Mar 2013)

Looks great Occean.
Why not start a journal up to document your journey for both yourself and others 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Occean (10 Mar 2013)

Nanojames, not sure....I am going to go though the plants chosen with living waters, then will post.

As for livestock, dwarf puffers, ottos, dwarf rasboras and shrimp from my old tank and then another shoal of something small (to keep it dwarf puffer friendly)


----------



## NanoJames (10 Mar 2013)

Sounds like a really good stocking list. You should have a go with a blackwater tank and get some chilli rasboras. I've heard that they do better in darker conditions.


----------



## Occean (6 Mar 2014)

Well it has been a year and the tank has certainly established itself - and this is after an extensive trim!


 



It has been a harsh learning curve too, with some deaths along the way  – I have learnt 2 key things:
1.  Do not add trace elements directly after a water change, they react with the water conditioner I believe – I lost my pygmy puffers and a shoal of rummy nosed tetra’s
2.  I used seacham flourish in the hope it would remove some black beard algae (not even that much!) and my entire shrimp stock was wiped out, twice….I have now learnt! If I need to remove black beard I do it outside of the tank – though I have now invested in 2 Siamese algae eaters.

So now I am stocking 3 South American Puffers, 1 bristle nose pleco, 2 Siamese algae eaters and  some zebra danios – all its all going really well. I will get a few more pictures up.


----------



## ian_m (6 Mar 2014)

Occean said:


> 1.  Do not add trace elements directly after a water change, they react with the water conditioner I believe


Not true. The trace iron can react with macro fertilisers and form insoluble iron phosphate which is then no longer available for the plants to use, which is why you dose trace and macro on alternate days. A lot of people dose ferts on water change day, no issue. On saying that I ran for months dosing trace and macro ferts at same time (from a pump) with not plant issues (or fish issues).


Occean said:


> I lost my pygmy puffers and a shoal of rummy nosed tetra’s


Sounds like you more likely forgot to add conditioner/dechlorinator at water change. Often the chlorine/chloramine doesn't actually kill the fish, it kills the filter bacteria that then leads to an ammonia spike which is what can kill the fish.


----------



## Occean (6 Mar 2014)

Interesting. So this has happened to me on 3 occasions, after a water change the water went slightly cloudy (milky) only one occasion I had fish loss - all three times were after the use of water conditioner and trace elements - maybe coincidence but I have never done it again and haven't had cloudy water again. But I shall not be testing my theory - but will definitely report back if it happens again!


----------

